

The Myth of the Cool Office - smacktoward
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2013/06/cool-office-perks/66540/

======
jason_wang
Definitely a pessimistic view of office perks. Not wrong, just a bit
pessimistic.

At my last startup, whenever there was free lunch or dinner, people definitely
spend more time together chitchatting about whatever comes up. As an employee,
those 40 minutes are way more fun and stimulating than an hour away my desk
with just 1 or 2 co-workers. In the end, it's just how you look at the
situation.

On the other hand, I do agree with the points made about the unlimited PTO
policy. It's a great recruiting talking point :)

------
LyndsySimon
I don't think anyone ever really believed that an open vacation policy meant
that you didn't have to show up for work. Rather, I took it to mean that the
company trusted me to be able to look at the deadlines for which I was
responsible, and manage my own time accordingly.

